# i have couple questions



## Ratchet (Jul 16, 2009)

ok well i have a tegu he/she is about 25-30" long now i have him/her in a 55gal tank i recently purchased a 90" by 45" by 27" custom made enclosure an i was wondering is that big enough for maybe 2 black and white tegus full grown adult(i read here that minimum for an adult would be 6ft by 3 by 3)or will i have to build a larger one if i want 2..i believe those measure out to be 7.5ft long by 3.75ft wide by 2.25 ft deep...i can add an adition to make it deeper because i know they like to burrow...i rly love aregentine black and white tegus and i would love another one...also i was wondering how can i tell the gender of my tegu do i have to go the vet i mean some people know the gender's of theirs when they are still baby's??


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 17, 2009)

can anyone help me out??


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 17, 2009)

I think your cage is not large enough for two.I think 8x3 is what most people recommend for one adult, so I figure thats 24 square feet.I think you should have at least 48 square feet for two.Even if 6x3 was ok for one tegu, i think you should have double that for two (36 square feet)..and as for sexing i'm not exactly sure, but i think the males have two bumps at the anal opening (like post anal spurs in some male snakes)


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 19, 2009)

why is it out of 37 views...only 1 person helps me in anyway =(..thank you for your input


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry bro, didn't see the post. You need to go at LEAST 6x3x3! I do believe you can put 2 yegu's in that, as long as they get along. If you go into my profile and look up all my posts you can see the posts where I documented the building of my custom enclosure. The idea's came from RehabRalfy! You can look up his posts and mine, and they'll both have lots of pics for you


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks a lot...those do help...i think i'll use that cage for my sav when it gets bigger and make a larger enclosure for 2 tegus


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry Ratchett, I just now saw your post also. After doing much research before I actually got my Tegu, I found that most experienced Tegu owners recommended an enclosure that measured 6 ft. by 3 ft. by 3 ft. This was recommended for one Tegu from baby to adult.

I'm not an expert...but in my opinion this size enclosure is not large enough for two adult Tegus. I'm sure people do house two in this size enclosure. I guess it really depends on if the Tegus get along okay.

Check out my enclosure:


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 19, 2009)

well the tank i'm gonna get isnt 6 x 3 x 3 it's 7.5 x 3.25 x 2.25 and i will mostlikely put my savannah in it when it gets big enough and i'll build an 8 x 4 x 3 for 2 tegus


----------

